

The Problem with PaaS - renaebair
http://www.intridea.com/blog/2012/6/25/the-problem-with-paas

======
daulex
He makes some very good points, but I think it's still very early days for
PaaS and it's evolving at a very rapid pace.

I'm sure functionality such as "load balancing between multiple data centre
providers" isn't too far around the corner.

~~~
gsiener
Exactly, just came here to say that. Heroku has some serious cash and
resources post-Salesforce.com acquisition, seems like they should prioritize
redundancy across another provider or whatever datacenter(s) Sfdc are using.

